
Smallest commercially made CRT in the world and it works [video] - Oatseller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8kZ7h4xZDY
======
karmakaze
Definitely cool. It should get put into a PiZero arcade cabinet or something.

------
fuzzfactor
Well actually it's not just a CRT, it's a magnetic deflection CRT picture
tube.

There were much earlier and simpler CRT's in commercial production:

[http://www.magiceyetubes.com/](http://www.magiceyetubes.com/)

